# Free cjc 1295, ghrp-6,ghrp-2,melanotan-I,melanotan-II,want to get?Just tell me why?



## gooddeal (Feb 18, 2012)

I have got some $20 gift coupons(no Minimum Order) from labpe Chemicals.
with this coupon you can get any peptide(< $20) including cjc 1295, ghrp-6,ghrp-2,melanotan-I,melanotan-II,SERMORELIN,pt-141,hexarelin and ect for free. 
Want to get it?  just tell me why? why you need $20 gift coupons?why you need this free peptie?

Anybody who can give me satisfactory answer will win one of the coupons.
I will choose one winner per day.

hurry up! man.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 18, 2012)

I am a believer in peps.I want to try.


----------



## JonP (Feb 18, 2012)

great,i want to have a try,either.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a month into my first peptide run, Mod Grf & Ipamorelin from another sponsor on this board.  Been doing a TON of research on other peps including MT2.  After reading through Miss Springsteen's entire log of this I'm starting to think that perhaps I should try spread the love by using some other board sponsors as well.  LabPE is definately working it's way into my heart 

Welcome aboard GoodDeal  -BJ


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 19, 2012)

*2012-2-18 Winner*

*BroncoJunkie is the winner on 2012-2-18,please contact me by pm,I will gift you the $20 coupon.thx*



BroncoJunkie said:


> I'm a month into my first peptide run, Mod Grf & Ipamorelin from another sponsor on this board.  Been doing a TON of research on other peps including MT2.  After reading through Miss Springsteen's entire log of this I'm starting to think that perhaps I should try spread the love by using some other board sponsors as well.  LabPE is definately working it's way into my heart
> 
> Welcome aboard GoodDeal  -BJ


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

cause im the coolest guy around and without me this place would be boring as fuck


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cause im the coolest guy around and without me this place would be boring as fuck


I dont know KOS...some of the funniest shit Ive seen on IM was during your temporary ban


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

mostly everyone talked about me while i was gone...wife told me...i saw


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 19, 2012)

cute man！I love your answer, but not satisfactory answer unlesss you prove your coolest. Show us your photo?




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mostly everyone talked about me while i was gone...wife told me...i saw


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

of what?


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 19, 2012)

how about showing your [SIZE=-1]muscle？[/SIZE]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2012)

taken exactly a year apart....still fat though



1rst is now at 6 ft 265....2nd is last feb around 300


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 19, 2012)

*winner*

great!! you win! I think you really need the peptide. just pm me. You will get the $20 coupon.




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> taken exactly a year apart....still fat though
> 
> 
> 
> 1rst is now at 6 ft 265....2nd is last feb around 300


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 19, 2012)

More free shit for the big sexy


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 19, 2012)

I have never used peptides but would like to try ghrp-6.  Cause I wanna get jacked


----------



## tacoman (Feb 20, 2012)

I am on a tight budget (all my money pretty much goes toward my university/education- what ever is left goes for the bills, then lastly food . 

If I did get picked I would probably pick either ghrp 6 (for when I do eat, make the best of it and eat a TON) or mod grf for better sleep as I am unfortunately a insomniac.

Thanks for good deals..... gooddeals


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 20, 2012)

do you know much about peptide?
I can only gift the one who know how to use the peptide.



Little Guy said:


> I have never used peptides but would like to try ghrp-6.  Cause I wanna get jacked


----------



## tacoman (Feb 20, 2012)

edit


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 20, 2012)

*2012-2-19 Winner*

you got it.just pm me,I will send you the $20 coupon.
and please learn more about labpe peptide at here
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/




tacoman said:


> I am on a tight budget (all my money pretty much goes toward my university/education- what ever is left goes for the bills, then lastly food .
> 
> If I did get picked I would probably pick either ghrp 6 (for when I do eat, make the best of it and eat a TON) or mod grf for better sleep as I am unfortunately a insomniac.
> 
> Thanks for good deals..... gooddeals


----------



## tacoman (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks a bunch pal


----------



## swollen (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm goin' into the 2nd phase of my cycle & tren has got me where I can't sleep. If chosen the mod grf would be great to have. But the Melanotan II is a good choice too, to help with my tan, so I can see more of my cuts, lol! 

Welcome to the board, BTW!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 20, 2012)

gooddeal said:


> do you know much about peptide?
> I can only gift the one who know how to use the peptide.


No but I have google 

Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide -GHRP-6 GHRP-6 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide ???6) is a 28-amino-acid peptide that signals the human body to begin secreting growth-hormone (GH). Growth Hormone in the human body has host of beneficial effects such as decreased body fat, increased muscle, and increased strength and stamina. The Growth Hormone secreted by the body then causes the liver to secrete the highly anabolic hormone known as IGF-1. IGF-1 also contributes greatly to the body???s ability to burn fat and build muscle. Thus, in several studies, when subjects were given GHRP-6, their muscle mass increased and their body fat was reduced significantly. Both Growth Hormone as well as IGF-1 also has several beneficial effects on collagen and bone tissue growth, and it would be expected that by using GHRP-6, users would experience the full spectrum of benefits typically seen with the use of GH and possibly the concurrent use of both GH and IGF-1. In several studies done in both humans and rodents, it has further been found that GHRP-6 has a rapid effect on Ghrelin. Ghrelin would appear to be involved in excess weight gain, adiposity, and insulin resistance. This occurs during both high fat as well as high carbohydrate diets.GHRP-6 is a Ghrelin antagonist, meaning that it actually fights against Grehlin in the human body, and this may be one possible mechanism by which it helps to reduce bodyfat. Growth hormone (GH) has been also been known to enhance immune responses and stimulate the immune system, whether directly or through the insulin like growth factor-1 signaled secretion caused by GH. GHRP-6 has also been shown to have this immune enhancing effect, particularly older subjects. Bodybuilders and athletes have recently started using GHRP-6 in an effort to build more muscle and burn more fat. Typically, it is used on (or instead of) a cycle of anabolic steroids. However, some of the more creative users of this compound have been including it in their Post Cycle Therapy instead of GH, and even more have been cycling GHRP-6 in the off weeks from their IGF/GH cycles, in an effort to kick-start their body into producing their own natural GH & IGF, but at the same time getting the


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a pasty motherfucker and it's almost summer time. I could use some MII!!!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 20, 2012)

gooddeal said:


> *BroncoJunkie is the winner on 2012-2-18,please contact me by pm,I will gift you the $20 coupon.thx*


-

Thanks GoodDeal, can't wait to add this to my current Mod GRF/Ipam run.  I'll keep everyone posted as to my progress.

-BJ


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am doing a 2 month fat loss challenge. I am after sponsors for this and my log, i am currently suffering post traumatic stress disorder and cant work. Working out is all i have and at 40 years old its getting harder to gain. Having health problem shouldn't discriminate against you but they do………..haven’t run peptides before but with my low test count it would probably help…………..help me out……...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2012)

coupon no worky...thanx


----------



## Pony (Feb 20, 2012)

coming out of my GH cycle and looking to get my body producing again while still feeling some of the effects of GH, going to start running cjc 1295 and ghrp2.  My poor ass could use to save a good $20 whenever the chance comes around, pick me!


----------



## squigader (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to believe they will actually help in my fitness goals!


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 21, 2012)

*2012-2-21 Winner*

you win,please pm,I will gift you $20 coupon.




azza1971 said:


> I am doing a 2 month fat loss challenge. I am after sponsors for this and my log, i am currently suffering post traumatic stress disorder and cant work. Working out is all i have and at 40 years old its getting harder to gain. Having health problem shouldn't discriminate against you but they do?????????..haven???t run peptides before but with my low test count it would probably help????????????..help me out??????...


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 21, 2012)

the pep you choose + ship fee more than $20,right?
please check your total payment is less than $20.thx



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> coupon no worky...thanx


----------



## gooddeal (Feb 21, 2012)

*winners*

All 4 $20 coupon were gifted.
the winners are:
BroncoJunkie
*KILLEROFSAINTS
*tacoman
azza1971

pm me if you have not got the coupon.and if you do not know how to use it,also pm me.thx


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

gooddeal said:


> you win,please pm,I will gift you $20 coupon.



Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## tacoman (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks goodeal..... Will def be posting my feedback on what ever I pick. Maybe even logging there follistan


----------



## blergs. (Feb 22, 2012)

Because I have lots of exp with igf1lr3 and would love to try yours and post here about it?


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I am alos attending school full time, and am interested in peps because they are a better investment than AAS. I am trying my best to move up in the bodybuilding community, and need a favor, and a big boost! Thanks gooddeal!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Being a first time user of Peps i will log either in here or my training log, i do appreciate the free coupon and the guys helping me out, hate being a noob……….i love you all!!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 24, 2012)

gooddeal said:


> *BroncoJunkie is the winner on 2012-2-18,please contact me by pm,I will gift you the $20 coupon.thx*



Hey Gooddeal,

Your website is still saying "This coupon is not available yet"    Don't leave me hangin buddy!

-BroncoJunkie


----------



## bicepts101 (Feb 24, 2012)

I want try them and I Need a good reason. 20 bucks is a decent reason. Also this will get me to try your store


----------



## squigader (Feb 25, 2012)

I believe he already picked all the winners guys, it's over I think (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 1, 2012)

I got my MT2 yesterday, much appreciation LabPE and GoodDeal!  First dose was last nite with my normal bedtime CJC 1295 (no dac) and Ipam.  I guess now I know what a flush is cuz my rat's face definately got hot, and he looked a little nauseous for a few minutes.  This is going to be some exciting research!  

By the way, my rat has been on peps for 6 weeks and lost 7 lbs among the other nice side effects that we all know about.  Lovin it.  This stack should be a fun ride for him.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have ordered mine now, got a lot of help from Pittsburgh63, i am running the combo of GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 without DAC, i will probably research a 3x100 day……..you can always check my training log for my daily updates.


----------

